# Emg code 95886



## jaml (Mar 10, 2014)

Can this code be billed with a modifier 50 for bilateral procedures?


----------



## mhstrauss (Mar 10, 2014)

jaml said:


> Can this code be billed with a modifier 50 for bilateral procedures?



Per the CMS RVU file, billing as bilateral with mod 50 is not appropriate.  We bill 95886 on one line with 2 units for most of our payers; there are a couple that require billing on separate lines:

95886 x 1
95886 x 1 - 59

Hope this helps!


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 11, 2014)

https://www.aapmr.org/practice/reso...MG-and-NCS-Code-Changes-for-2012-and-2013.pdf

This has all the information you could want....


----------

